

AWS EU region down? - aurelianito

When I connect to the AWS Management console and try to list my instances in the eu-west1 region I get the following error:<p>Unable to execute HTTP request: Connect to ec2.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/ec2.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/178.236.6.52 timed out<p>I can list us-east1 instances without issues. Is there a AWS outage?
======
aurelianito
It works now :-/. Did it happen to anyone else?

